# January 2013 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to January's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Sparrowhawk!*

Sparrowhawk (14 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SQUIRT1216 (13 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Kwomais (12 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

polukoff (11 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PandaBetta (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Atena (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Setsuna (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

AyalaCookiejar (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

sandybottom (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lilchiwolf (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Viva (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

WhiskeyHands (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MSG (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hallyx (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Vizja13 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rmarkham (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hopelessaddict101 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sixwolf (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishy314 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaPirate (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Perry the platypus (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

madmonahan (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Kithy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Elsewhere (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rosy delta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

crowntaillove3 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Saphira101 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sena Hansler (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Myates (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

inuudo (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hershey (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tikibirds (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DragonFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LeoTheLakerBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Skyewillow (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CathrynFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FishFriend9292 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

eatmice2010 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

brenna33 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

carbonxxkidd (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettaluver14 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Gen2387 (0 votes)


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats, it's always so hard to vote when there are such great pitures to choose from!


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

ZOMG! 3rd place! Thanks guys! I can't believe it! Grats Sparrowhawk! Stunning pic!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

OMG! Thank you so much to those who voted for Weehawk!! SQUEE!! XD

Such beautiful photos in this month's contest, I'm quite shocked I won actually. O_O


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

^_^; 2 votes for me? Congrats, Sparrowhawk!!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

At least I got one vote!  Not bad for a not-too-fantastic camera and my first time entering the monthly contests!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations to the winner, well deserved.

Thank you for the five people who voted for Guppy, he really appreciates it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Sparrowhawk.


----------



## ChickADee85 (Feb 8, 2013)

They are all lovely.


----------

